# Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?



## Frankia (17. September 2017)

Hallo Hollandangler,

an der Ijsell gibt es verschiedene Seitengewässer. Z.B. der Baggersee rechts von Giesbeek auf der anderen Ijsellseite. Wie finde ich heraus, ob ich über den Visspass hinaus noch eine Tageskarte benötige?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe

Frankia


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Hier mal grob erklärt im Video, da ist die Vispas-Geschichte erklärt (ab ca. min 8), wie man das am Visplanner sehen kann - Dennis kommt heute Abend zurück, dem hab ich den Link zum Thread hier schon gegeben, da wirste auch noch Antwort bekommen.

[youtube1]UR51AAb5uA8[/youtube1]+
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR51AAb5uA8


----------



## Frankia (17. September 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Oh...super...danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Immer gerne ;-)


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. September 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Hallo Frankia,

um etwas über ein Gewässer zu erfahren kannst du den VISplanner nutzen. Entweder als App oder via der Webseite:
http://www.visplanner.nl/

Dort kannst du entweder nach einem Ort oder Gewässernamen suchen um dir die Karte mit den Gewässern anzeigen zu lassen. Auch kannst du mit der Maus - ähnlich wie bei Google Maps - zu deinem Gewässer navigieren.

Wenn du dein Gewässer nun auf der Karte siehst, kannst du die Gewässer aktualisieren ("Ververs gegevens") lassen. Alle dunkelblauen Gewässer sollten nun mit dem normalen VISpas beangelbar sein. Ist das Gewässer rot, benötigt es einen speziellen VISpas. Hast du allerdings deine VISpas Nummer vorher angegeben, siehst du direkt was du mit diesem VISpas alles befischen darfst.

Wenn du genauere Regeln und benötigte Dokumente zu einem Gewässer erfahren möchtest, klicke einfach auf das Gewässer und es wird dir aufgelistet. Ist dies auf einem Gewässer nicht möglich und es ist weder rot noch dunkelblau angezeigt, bedeutet es das dieses Gewässer entweder nicht zum VISpas gehört, es ein Privates Gewässer ist oder vielleicht noch nicht im VISplanner eingetragen ist. In diesem Falle kann man die Info nicht vom VISplanner bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Wie immer:
Super Dennis, und danke!


----------



## Frankia (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Hallo Dennis, 

Sorry, das ich erst jetzt antworte. Hatte keine Benachrichtigung und war daher im Glauben, dass nichts geschrieben wurde.

Es ist wie du sagst...im Visplaner steht nichts. Ich weiss das man für dieses Gewässer eine Tageskarte gibt, ich weiss nur nicht woher.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (1. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Hey Hey 
Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu einen kleinen Baggersee an der Ijssel oberhalb vom RL .
Bei mir ist der See hellblau , gibt es da eine Extraberechtigung .


----------



## zorra (2. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Hey Hey
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu einen kleinen Baggersee an der Ijssel oberhalb vom RL .
> Bei mir ist der See hellblau , gibt es da eine Extraberechtigung .
> Anhang anzeigen 262117


..die beiden Seen links und rechts neben der Autobahn hat der BF gepachtet...das Baggerloch oberhalb ist mir Neu vom Boot durfte man immer angeln....ruf mal bie HSV-Giesbeek an...die Strecke der Ijssel von RL bis Doesburg gehört auch Giesbeek.
gr.zorra


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Danke erstmal.

Spielt es eventuell auch eine Rolle von welchem Verein man
sein Vispas hat ?

Auf dem Baggerloch waren ja mehrere Boote .


----------



## Jens76 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel &quot;Seitengewässer&quot; Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Aloah!

Werd in 3 Wochen mal für ein WE nach Noord-Holland fahren. Den VisPass 2017 hab ich. 
Da es aber ja so früh dunkel wird, macht die Nachtangelerlaubnis wohl Sinn. 

Bekomm ich den Sticker überall da, wo ich auch den Pass bekomme?

Grüsse!

JB

@Edith: Hat sich erledigt. Wens interessiert: kann man bestellen und bekommt nach Bezahlung ne e-mail, die als vorläufige Nachtangelerlaubnis gilt, bis der Sticker da ist. 
Die Niederlande sind angeltouristisch mal so was von weit vorne!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (3. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal.
> 
> Spielt es eventuell auch eine Rolle von welchem Verein man
> sein Vispas hat ?
> ...


Liegt bestimmt mit am Verein was da angezeigt wird. Bei mir ist das auch hellblau und sogar die Ijssel ist bei mir rot.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (3. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



Jens76 schrieb:


> Aloah!
> 
> Werd in 3 Wochen mal für ein WE nach Noord-Holland fahren. Den VisPass 2017 hab ich.
> Da es aber ja so früh dunkel wird, macht die Nachtangelerlaubnis wohl Sinn.
> ...


Die Nachterlaubnis bekommst du nur Online. 
Wenn du das ausgefüllt hast, bekommst du direkt eine e.Mail mit der Erlaubnis und erhälst ein paar Tage später den Aufkleber.

Upsi, habe dein @Edith: überlesen.


----------



## Chris1711 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Moin,

Ich bin im HSV Doesburg im Verein... Bei mir ist das Baggerloch ebenfalls hell blau, also darf man da nicht fischen. Evtl. bekommt man ne Karte vom BF wie jemand hier gesagt hat.

Nur weil da Boote drauf sind heißt das nicht das man da angeln darf


----------



## zorra (3. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



Chris1711 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich bin im HSV Doesburg im Verein... Bei mir ist das Baggerloch ebenfalls hell blau, also darf man da nicht fischen. Evtl. bekommt man ne Karte vom BF wie jemand hier gesagt hat.
> 
> Nur weil da Boote drauf sind heißt das nicht das man da angeln darf ��


,,das Loch gehört einer Holding die das bis Dato wohl duldet.
gr.zorra


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Frankia (4. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Hey Hey
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage zu einen kleinen Baggersee an der Ijssel oberhalb vom RL .
> Bei mir ist der See hellblau , gibt es da eine Extraberechtigung .
> Anhang anzeigen 262117



...den meine ich

 Rufst Du da an? Sagst Du mir bescheid, wenn Du was weißt?


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Anhang anzeigen 262355

	

		
			
		

		
	
Hi ich habe da auch mal eine Frage.
bin im HSV Doesburg und angle auch dort in de Gegend.
nur sagt mir der Visplanner das ich an folgender stelle der Ijssel angeln darf (weil Dunkelblau).
Dort steht aber ein Schild wo steht nur für Mitglieder des HSV(schlagmichtod).
Darf ich da nun angeln oder nicht?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



Sonic-ak87 schrieb:


> bin im HSV Doesburg und angle auch dort in de Gegend.
> nur sagt mir der Visplanner das ich an folgender stelle der Ijssel angeln darf (weil Dunkelblau).
> Dort steht aber ein Schild wo steht nur für Mitglieder des HSV(schlagmichtod).
> Darf ich da nun angeln oder nicht?


Grüße dich,
den offiziellen(!) Schildern an einem Gewässer ist immer folge zu leisten.

Allerdings scheint es mir so, als hast du den VISplanner nicht richtig verwendet. Du hast zwar zu besagter Stelle gescrollt, allerdings hast du es nicht aktualisiert, wodurch das jeweilige Gewässer dann markiert wird. Denn "hellblau" bedeutet das es entweder nicht aktualisiert worden ist (in deinem Fall), das Gewässer noch nicht eingetragen oder im Privat-Besitz ist. In diesem Falle darfst du nicht dort angeln.
Wenn es "dunkelblau" ist darfst du dort angeln. Ist es rot, wird der VISpas eines bestimmten Vereins benötigt.

Ich hänge dir mal eine Grafik an die es für dein Wunschgewässer genau darstellt.

P.S. Entferne am besten deine Grafik, dein Screenshot zeigt nämlich auch deinen geöffneten E-Mail Account auf dem zweiten Bildschirm an.


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

danke für den Hinweis mit der email.

in meinem Visplanner habe ich meine kartennummer eingetragen und da sieht das ganze so aus..
es stehen aber schilder am wasser.

also muss ich mich auch wenn es blau ist an die schilder halten?

 ps.: das grad nen ausschnitt aus Google maps


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass deine Vereinszugehörigkeit (wo du den VISpas bezogen hast) zu diesem Gewässer gehört?

Denn bei mir ist es rot gekennzeichnet und als Verein zählt der "HSV Doesburg". Auf deinem VISpas kannst du es unten links sehen, von welchem Verein dein VISpas ist.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



Frankia schrieb:


> ...den meine ich
> 
> Rufst Du da an? Sagst Du mir bescheid, wenn Du was weißt?


 
Das mit dem anrufen wird schwierig wenn die nicht deutsch sprechen. #c


----------



## zorra (8. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



Sonic-ak87 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 262355
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...die Ijssel- Strecke von R-Laag -Giesbeek bis Doesburg darfst du beangeln...beide Vereine haben da ein Abkommen...so wars voriges Jahr noch ...einfach in Doesburg anrufen beim Verein.
gr.zorra


----------



## Sonic-ak87 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

okay vielen dank.
 hatte doch aber geschrieben das ich im hsv doesburg bin..
 aber meine frage ist beantwortet danke.

 wenn der planer sagt das ich da angeln darf, angel ich da einfach =)


----------



## Kark (10. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



zorra schrieb:


> ,,das Loch gehört einer Holding die das bis Dato wohl duldet.
> gr.zorra



Moin,

bist du dir sicher das es geduldet wird?
Ich habe da auch schon etwas anderes gehört mit ziemlich empfindlichen Strafen von der Wasserschutzpolizei - aber auch nur Mundpropaganda...
Ich glaube sogar, dass noch letztes Jahr dort offiziell gefischt werden durfte und erst ab dem 01.01.2017 nicht mehr - ist aber auch keine offizielle Aussage.#t

Gruß


----------



## zorra (10. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*



Kark schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bist du dir sicher das es geduldet wird?
> Ich habe da auch schon etwas anderes gehört mit ziemlich empfindlichen Strafen von der Wasserschutzpolizei - aber auch nur Mondpropaganda...
> ...


..das was Du meinst ist Putman das Loch neben der AB das hat der BF..der schmiert die WASPO.|supergri..das andere wär mir Neu aber möglich..komm am Laag nur noch zum slippen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Snoek (11. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Moin,
Laut SatellitenFoto ist  das der putman see !!! Und der liegt nicht oberhalb vom rheederlag sondern an der Autobahnbrücke westervoort. Bei dem putman see habe ich verschiedene Versionen gehört, daher kann ich nichts genaues schreiben. Bei dem anderen see oberhalb vom laag ist ein einfahrtsVerbotsschild außen am Einlauf angebracht,wer einen bootsführerschein  hat,weiß also was das bedeutet!!! Ob man vom Ufer aus angeln darf weis ich nicht. 

Gruß snoek


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. November 2017)

*AW: Ijssel "Seitengewässer" Woher Info ob zusätzliche Tageskarten erforderlich sind?*

Hmm, muss ich doch mal meine schriftliche Anfrage ins Niederländisch übersetzen und per Mail zu Putman schicken. Ich denke ja das die sagen können was mit dem See ist wo die Ihren Sand verladen. 

Mündlich habe ich über dritte auch gehöhrt das da seid 01.01.2017 schluss mit Duldung ist.


----------

